# Chicken carcass



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Where do you get these from, NI sell them but in a large quantity


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just ask a local butcher and they'll get some in for you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I get mine from the butcher... but in large quantities... I get approx 75 for about £6.50. They will either sell me them whole or grind some or all of them. Its worth asking... if they do them but in a big batch is there anyone who would share them. A cooperative would be great but not neceassarily enough people x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I get mine from the butcher... but in large quantities... I get approx 75 for about £6.50. They will either sell me them whole or grind some or all of them. Its worth asking... if they do them but in a big batch is there anyone who would share them. A cooperative would be great but not neceassarily enough people x


Wow - that is so cheap


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I get mine from the butcher. I just need to order what I would like for the end of the week and they very kindly save things for me. I left it too late last week and the bones had gone off with the bone man which meant no lamb. Lesson learnt!  I got about 8 carcasses for £2, lamb bones are free, chicken wings are about £1.30 per kilo (roughly) as I think he gives me the small ones.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I get mine from the butcher. I just need to order what I would like for the end of the week and they very kindly save things for me. I left it too late last week and the bones had gone off with the bone man which meant no lamb. Lesson learnt!  I got about 8 carcasses for £2, lamb bones are free, chicken wings are about £1.30 per kilo (roughly) as I think he gives me the small ones.


How much does the average chicken carcass weigh? Would you give one chicken carcass a day for Daisy with some veggies etc?

Karen x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Where do you get these from, NI sell them but in a large quantity


I just called in at the local butcher's and he pulled out a couple and just gave them to me


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> How much does the average chicken carcass weigh? Would you give one chicken carcass a day for Daisy with some veggies etc?
> 
> Karen x


I have just weighed my frozen block of 4 carcasses and they weighed 1100g so I guess about 275g each? I give Daisy one as a larger meal option but so far just on its own. She loves them! If I given Daisy a carcass I give her one other meal that day.

I have jusy weighed her and she is 9.5kg! She was only 6 something when we got her! Blimey! I don't know if this is normal, off to find a weight thread now


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> I have jusy weighed her and she is 9.5kg! She was only 6 something when we got her! Blimey! I don't know if this is normal, off to find a weight thread now


So you can compare - Flo is 15", quite a stocky/solid build and weighs 10.5kg. The vet has said she shouldn't go below that weight for her build.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the same concern as I have just got my carcasses from NI....but do I give her the whole thing? As I don't really fancy trying to break it up and is a whole carcass for the whole day or would anyone still give an NI feed?
thanks guys
Debi


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> I have the same concern as I have just got my carcasses from NI....but do I give her the whole thing? As I don't really fancy trying to break it up and is a whole carcass for the whole day or would anyone still give an NI feed?
> thanks guys
> Debi


When I first gave Daisy a Carcass I thought 'she will never eat all that!'. How wrong was I?! She loved it and it disappeared very quickly! They are now one of her favourite things!  I don't break them up, just give her the whole thing and this would be for one meal. I would then give her NI or chicken wings/lamb bones as a second meal.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It's funny how you think they wouldn't eat stuff.

I have no qualms with Monty- but because Milly looks more like a Cavalier and with little teeth - I always worry about her- yet she manages just as well as Monty and both gobble any food down with gusto.

I suppose it's our own conditioning of years of kibble and wet food that we have forgotten how easy it is for them to ear RAW and and bones.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> I have the same concern as I have just got my carcasses from NI....but do I give her the whole thing? As I don't really fancy trying to break it up and is a whole carcass for the whole day or would anyone still give an NI feed?
> thanks guys
> Debi


How much room did they take up in your freezer? I have a drawered freezer rather than a chest freezer. How many of their packs do you think you could fit in an average sized drawer? ....

Karen x


----------

